# Formula One viewing?



## gakman (Dec 12, 2012)

In the U.S. we F1 fans get together at pizza parlors to watch the televised races live. Are there such gatherings in Hong Kong? I know some pubs in LKF show it on their large screen but then the sound/commentary is mute. That's no good....


----------



## bridgetc (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm wondering the exact same thing...F1 fans please shoot me a message too


----------



## gakman (Dec 12, 2012)

I can't figure this out...

In the U.S. F1 is not a big thing, americans seem to like the hill-billy he-haw idiotic NASCAR much more than F1, yet back there I got to watch F1 free either thru Fox or SpeedChannel.

So in this international city of Hong Kong I was expecting lots of F1 fans with viewing parties everywhere, yet to this date I have not found one. I have found bars and saloons that show F1 on the big screen, but they shut off the sound and the patrons seem to care only if there is a crash.

I looked into getting the F1 channel but NOWTV wants you to buy this entire sports package for $300+ a month PLUS a lengthy contract. Give me a break.


----------



## TonyBee (Jun 20, 2014)

There are two ways of getting round this.

The BBC shows half of the races live and the rest of the races in a highlights programme a couple of hours after the race has finished. In the highlights programme they typically show around 60-70 minutes of each race so you don't actually miss out on very much.

If you want to watch BBC iplayer then you need to get a VPN - just google ''Hong Kong VPN'' and you'll get plenty to choose from.

By the way you can also use this to view things like Netflix etc. Although with a VPN for the UK you will only be able to view the UK Netflix site you will need a VPN for the USA to view the US version of Netflix.


The other way is for when you can see the race but either don't like or can't hear the commentary.

BBC Radio 5 Live do a live show for every race with live build-up beforehand and then commentary throughout the race. They will be broadcasting the Austrian GP live this Sunday from 7.30pm Hong Kong time until 10pm.

I've done this before - turned off the sound that was in a language I didn't understand and then listen to Radio 5 Live.

It's a UK radio station that is also available online - all BBC national stations are available online - so you can listen to it on any smartphone or ipad etc through wifi or 3G


----------



## TonyBee (Jun 20, 2014)

TonyBee said:


> In the highlights programme they typically show around 60-70 minutes of each race so you don't actually miss out on very much.



Sorry, I got that wrong; they only showed 55 minutes of the race.


----------

